# Visual J# ?



## Gast (25. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

möchte mal verschiedene Meinungen über die Verwendung des Visual Studio 2005 (J#) hören. Der Umgang damit erleichtert einem das Programmieren ja enorm (GUI). Allerdings hat Microsoft sich Java auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst. So wird z.B.: setVisible() zu set_Visible() (nur ein Beispiel - Ihr wisst, was ich meine).
Sollte man davon abraten, dieses zu benutzen - auch wenn man vorrangig Programme für die Windows-Plattform schreibt? Irgendwie hat das Ganze ja nicht mehr viel mit Java zu tun, oder?... :?:


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Nov 2006)

Irgendwie hast du doch selbst schon alle Argumente gepostet.

Ein's noch: J# wird nicht mehr gepflegt, also keine neuen Java-Versionen
werden unterstützt. Und nur wegen des GUI-Builders würde ich alle
anderen Einschränkungen niemals in Kauf nehmen.

Sowohl Eclipse als auch NetBeans bieten gute GUI-Builder basierend
auf _reinem_ Java.


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2006)

Es gibt auch keine Layoutmanager wie z.B. GridBagLayout. Der ist zwar sehr schreibintensiev, aber leistungsfähig. Im Visualstudio gibts halt nur eine Anordnung über x-y-Koordinaten. Sieht hinterher richtig scheiße aus, wenn man die Größe verändert....


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Nov 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein's noch: J# wird nicht mehr gepflegt, also keine neuen Java-Versionen
> werden unterstützt.


Verwechelt du da nicht was mit J++?


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Nov 2006)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir doch egal; alles derselbe Schrott!


----------



## Prometheus (26. Nov 2006)

J# ist glaube ich auch nicht sehr schnell.


----------



## SnooP (26. Nov 2006)

nunja... - das ist wohl eher glauben  ... also J# ist eine von vielen .Net Sprachen - alles was Geschwindigkeit kosten könnte, wäre also ein Problem der Runtime von .Net ... und im Vergleich mit Java sind beide Runtimes in etwa ähnlich schnell... beide haben unter Umständen in bestimmten Bereichen mehr Probleme in anderen dafür wieder Vorteile...

anstatt allerdings J# zu benutzen, würde ich das flexiblere und gängigere C# vorschlagen. Die Nutzung der Bibliotheken bleibt gleich, wie in .Net halb üblich... die Syntax ist sehr Java-ähnlich... und dazu gibts noch nen paar nette Features.

Also wenn man denn wirklich nicht java coden will, dann halt c# - ansonsten bei java bleiben und j# und Konsorten in den Wind schießen


----------



## Gast (26. Nov 2006)

Für Programme, die am besten schon gestern fertig werden sollen, eignet sich das schon. Die zeitraubende Schreibarbeit wird wesentlich einfacher. Da kann man seine guten Vorsätze kurzzeitig mal einfriehren...


----------

